# hydrocotyle tripartite



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

hydrocotyle tripartite

Is this the small one? Is it hard to grow?


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, it is the small one. No, it's very easy to grow.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks Aaron. I guess now I'll have to try and find it.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

You may find more information about the plant here under Hydrocotyle tripartit*a* and Hydrocotyle sp. "Japan".


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

BruceF said:


> hydrocotyle tripartite
> 
> Is this the small one? Is it hard to grow?


Hi BruceF,

Yes it is the small one; also it is the one occasionally used in some of Amano's aquascapes. No, it is easy to grow.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up. Yes that is the one I am looking for. I see Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides offered in a few places but not that one. Sounds like the Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides is harder to grow.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

BruceF said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Yes that is the one I am looking for. I see Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides offered in a few places but not that one. Sounds like the Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides is harder to grow.


Yes, sibthorpiodes is definitely harder to grow than tripartita. Post a want to buy ad in the For Sale forum. I suspect you'll find lots of people selling it.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

As a submersed plant, this species is a little difficult to manage for a lazy aquarist like me. It does not want to remain on the substrate, but rather would prefer to act like a vine, growing through hardscape and other plants. But it is very easy!

My favorite way to grow it is as a small floating mat attached to some emersed driftwood. It stays more compact and gives a very interesting appearance at the surface. It absolutely loves paludariums, where it out-grows everything else, and can be used on wabi-kusa.


----------

